#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Can anyone identify this symbol?

## SpesExMachina

Hello everyone.

I'm trying to find a symbol representative of the Apollonian vs Dionysian concept. Does anyone know of any?

Someone sent me a link to this one:



But I'm not certain what this means. Is it related?

Thanks

Spes

----------


## zero

it is a Celtic knot and symbolizes infinity for there is no beginning or end. the circle means the same. the circle and not on that symbol are not connected, though they are interlaced. two infinite's intermingling. I think she sent you a Apollonian and Dionysian symbol as you asked.

the Celtic knot would represent Dionysus, and the circle Apollo.

----------


## SpesExMachina

Thank you. That makes sense to me.

If anyone else has any insight, I'd love to hear it.

I'm considering a tattoo, so I would like to be sure of the symbol's validity.

----------

